# Propane Changeover Regulator



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a quick question about my propane system. I recently bought a 2006 Outback 25RSS. I was checking out the propane tonight, and noticed that the indicator was showing red. I switched over to the other tank and it still showed red. I took the tanks off the mount, and one is definitely heavier, so I know that it has propane in it. I hooked it back up and still nothing. I tried to light the stove top, and I was not getting any propane. Is there something else that I need to turn on to get propane into the trailer? This is my first trailer, so I am learning as I go. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Kevin


----------



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

My dad suggested turning on the stove and letting it run to get the air out of the lines, and that worked. So there is definitely gas in the tank, but the indicator still shows red. Does it only turn back to green if the tank is completely full?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

It should turn even if there's a partial.

I had an indicator stick once, and a few LIGHT taps got it to turn. The problem continued though, so I just replaced it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Make sure you open the propane bottle slowly, During very high flows the OPD valve will shut on the bottle. To clear this, close the bottle and re open slowly. It may take a couple of attempts to get it to move correctly.

The indicator only moves a very small amount so when you open the bottle with propane in it you should see movement. They can fail or stick. Be prepared to pay about $60 to replace the change over regulator.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I have had problems in the past with regulators not regulating. I decided to investigate how do you check to see if the regulator is set correctly. That led me to make my own U-tube Manometer. It sounded like magic at first but I found that it works perfectly. Check this link to see how to make one: Make your own RV U Tube Manometer I used 1/2" clear tubing but you can use any diameter tubing. Atmospheric pressure is the same force whether it pushes on 1/2" or 3/4" surfaces. 

One thing to remember should you adjust the regulator; there may be a sudden surge of pressure when turning the adjuster. The force can easily blow all the fluid from the tube. It's not a big deal as long as you work in a well ventilated area. The easiest place to setup the manometer is at the outdoor gas pip for the outside stove. It allows you to see the fluid raise and make fine adjustments. To help you see the fluid level, add a few drops of food coloring to the water.









NOTE: My original problem was my furnace not starting every time. The furnace would go through it's three cycles and still would not light. It got old quickly. After I adjusted the regulator the furnace always lit during the initial cycle.


----------

